# Network / wireless frustrations



## FreeBCP (Sep 10, 2011)

I have 8.2 on DVD, preparing to install on a Dell Inspiron 530 n.  I will have to use a Belkin wireless adapter, either F5D7050 (version unknown) and F5D8053 version 5000.  I will not be able to configure this during installation, and I have no idea how to procede with the installation and configure my wireless later.  I am eager to install, but this wireless bit is driving me crazy.  Unutu used to pick it right up, but current editions do not.  SuSE picked up a wired connection but does not seem able to do so with wireless.  I feel helpless without DHCP.

I hope I poste this in the right place.


----------



## teckk (Sep 10, 2011)

I don't know your device, but here is the handbooks section on wireless networking
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

and this
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=7562
http://www.belkin.com/uk/support/article/?lid=enu&pid=f5d8053uk&aid=9114&scid=0


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

By trying to combine two things, you are making this more difficult than necessary.  The two things are
1. installing FreeBSD
and
2. configuring wireless networking

Install from the DVD you already have.  Ignore the wireless.

Only after step 1 is complete, follow the Handbook chapter teckk points to above.  If that chapter is too involved (and I think it is), here's a much shorter article: Quick Wireless Setup On FreeBSD.


----------



## FreeBCP (Sep 11, 2011)

Great, thank you.

My only concern/question now is, how do I determine the domain and IPv4 Gateway?  Also, I think I have a dynamic IP, though it is currently showing up the same on two different machines.  (Though I successfully ran FreeBSD years ago, I now feel like a complete novice).


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

Domain and gateway are supplied by DHCP for dynamic assignment, or provided in written or email form by your ISP or network admin for static IP addresses.


----------



## FreeBCP (Sep 11, 2011)

Forgive me if this is a stupid question, but if I if I get the wireless adapter working, would I then be able to try DHCP assignment?  Or how would I go about obtaining the domain and gateway from my ISP?  I am feeling really dense here.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 11, 2011)

FreeBCP said:
			
		

> Forgive me if this is a stupid question,



It's not, and don't afraid of asking a question because it seems stupid.  Often, those questions are the ones that find the answer.



> but if I if I get the wireless adapter working, would I then be able to try DHCP assignment?



Yes.  99.32154% of the time, the access point is also a DHCP server.

The way you set that up is to use "SYNCDHCP" in the wlan0 entry in /etc/rc.conf.

```
wlans_urtw0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

The wireless module has to be loaded in /boot/loader.conf, and /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf configured for SSID and PSK for that to work.  See the link in post #3.


----------



## FreeBCP (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you very much.  I'll give that a shot.  I think I am ready to install now.


----------

